# Welches Filetiermesser ?



## c-laui (4. September 2006)

Moin zusammen.
Mal ne Frage.
Welches Filetiermesser könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?

Hab selber nur son ganz Billiges, was nie richtig scharf wird. Damit ist das Filetieren echt ein Krampf #q. Brauche ein gutes was auch schön scharf ist.
Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## esox_105 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Ich sag zu dem Thema nur: *Marttiini.*


----------



## folkfriend (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Ich sag zu dem Thema nur: *Marttiini.*



.... ich auch !#6


----------



## IngoS (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Besten sind für mich
die Martiini mit Teflon-Beschichtung. Gibt es so weit
ich weiß in 3 verschiedenen Längen.
Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, direkt in Finnland kaufen,
das ist etwas günstiger als hier.
Gruß Ingo


----------



## Lionhead (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

teilweise lassen sich auch die sogenannten Fleischermesser super verwenden:
Vorteil: Gute Qualität, saugünstig.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fleischermesser-...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Dies ist nur ein Beispiel, einfach mal die Kategorie durchstöbern.

Hier gibt es auch die Messer von DICK:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Dick-Messer-Set-...5QQihZ012QQcategoryZ68559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Neckarangler78 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Hallo c-laui

Kannst Du überhaupt Messer Schleifen. Ich meine damit sind deine übrigen Messer alle so scharf, dass du dir damit in einem Zug die Haare vom Arm rasieren kannst ohne dass dabei weiße Hautflocken abgeschabt werden.
Falls nein, liegt es wohl nicht am Messer, dass es nicht scharf wird.
Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle zuerst mal das richtige Werkzeug zum Schleifen und Abziehen kaufen. Denn es gibt kein Messer das ohne regelmässiges Abziehen auf die Dauer scharf bleibt. 

Auch nicht eines von Marttiini.

Es gibt eigentlich kein Messer das ich nicht so scharf bekomme, dass ich mir damit nicht die Haare vom Arm rasieren kann.
Es ist jedoch ziemlich schwierig Messer aus hochlegiertem, zähelstischen Stahl scharf zu bekommen. 
Gerade Filetiermesser sind aus solchem zähelstischen Stahl gefertigt, da sie eine dünne biegbare Klinge haben die nicht brechen soll.
Bei sehr zähem Stahl entsteht beim Schleifen ein starker Grat der so zäh ist, dass er  nicht wie bei spröderem Stahl während des Schleifens von selbst abbricht. Um ihn zu entfernen muss man, bevor man prüft ob das Messer so scharf ist, dass man sich damit Hautflocken vom Arm schaben kann, damit mehrmals mit viel Druck in ein hartes Stück Holz schneiden.
Ob der Grat weg ist prüft man indem man mit verschiedenen Stellen auf beiden Seiten der Schneide in einem Winkel von 30 Grad rückwärts über einen Fingernagel streicht. Das sollte reibungsfrei gehen. Wenn die Klinge am Fingernagel kratzt ist noch ein Grat da.
Diese grobe Schärfe erreicht man indem man zuerst mit der groben und dann mit der feinen Seite eines synthetischen Schleifsteines das Messer schleift. Dies sollte man in einem extrem falchen Winkel von ca. 15 Grad tun.
Wenn das Messer auf ganzer Länge diese Schärfe hat kann man mit dem Abziehen beginnen um das Messer rasierscharf zu machen.
Dazu verwendet man einen feinen Ölschleifstein aus Naturstein.  Ich habe einen aus Arkansas und bin damit sehr zufrieden.  
Ihn  muss man vor den Abziehen mit  einem dünnen Harzfreien Öl wie WD-40 benetzen und zwischendurchimmer wieder damit den Schleifstaub aus den Poren waschen. Dazu gibt man viel Öl darauf und reibt mit dem Finger über den Stein. Tut man das nicht setzen sich die Poren zu und der Stein wird mit der Zeit so Glatt, dass er nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist.
An so einem feinen Naturstein kann man das vorgeschliffenen Messer nun so lange in einem Winkel von 23 Grad abziehen bis es rasierscharf ist. Dabei bildet sich ein feiner Grat der erwünscht ist und der die Scharfe des Messers ausmacht.

Wenn das Messer durch den Gebrauch von seiner Schärfe verliert liegt das daran, dass dieser Grat umgeknickt ist.
Ihn kann man mit einem Wetzstahl wieder aufrichten.
Das kann man jedoch nur 10 bis 20 mal machen. Danach ist der Grat teilweise abgebrochen und das Messer wird nicht mehr so scharf wie frisch abgezogen.
Dann muss man es erneut mit mit dem feinen Naturstein  abziehen um einen neuen feinen Grat zu  erzeugen. 

Messer die schwer zu schleifen sind weil sie aus einem sehr zähen legierten Stahl gemacht sind haben übrigens den Vorteil, dass sie auch länger scharf bleiben. Also lohn sich der Mehraufwand sogar. Gerade die hochgelobten Messer aus rostendem Carbonstahl, die man ganz leicht ganz scharf bekommt, werden sogar von selbst stumpf. Wenn man sie nicht richtig einölt rostet die Schneide, sogar wenn das Messer zu Hause in der Schublade liegt, ganz leicht. Dann verlieren sie ihre Schärfe ohne dass man das Messer überhaupt benutzt hat.

Siehe auch:
http://www.messer-machen.de/messer.htm

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich mir zuerst einem synthetischen Schleifstein mit einer groben und feinen Seite, einen Abziehstein aus Naturstein und einen Wetzstahl kaufen. 
Wenn du damit dein billiges Filetiermesser nicht scharf bekommst brauchst du das Zeug sowieso um dein Marttiini scharf zu halten.

Ich habe ein billiges Noname Filetiermesser für 15 € und bin damit völlig zufrieden.
Der Griff und die Steckscheide sind aus billigem Plastik und das ist auch gut so. Ein edler Holzgriff oder eine Lederscheide würde eh nur vergammeln.


----------



## Lionhead (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

@Neckarangler78

|good: #r 

Du hast des Pudels Kern getroffen.
Auch ein Messer für 300 Euro bleibt nicht ewig scharf.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## hd-treiber (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

@Neckarangler:
Danke für Deine eindrucksvolle Beschreibung!#6 
Man lernt doch immer noch was dazu.


----------



## Palerado (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Mein Bruder und ich haben uns jeweils ein Filetiermesser von Dick geholt.
Wir haben es noch nicht oft benutzt aber bisher finde ich es absolut klasse.
Wenn wir aus Fehmarn wieder da sind werde ich mal schauen ob ich nicht in der Nähe wen finde der mir das wieder scharf macht. Selber traue ich mich da nicht dran.


----------



## bennie (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*



folkfriend schrieb:


> .... ich auch !#6


 
dito 

Gute Teile


----------



## c-laui (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Wow. Hey super Leute vielen Dank für die Tips.
Besonderes Lob an Neckarangler. Deine Tips sind super. Das wußte ich alles nicht#c. Dann werd ich es erstmal so versuchen bevor ich viel Geld für ein neues ausgebe.


----------



## Neckarangler78 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Hier habe ich noch ein Bild wie ich den Abziehstein halte. 











Die Finger und die Hand liegen tiefer als die Oberfläche des Schleifsteins. Wenn ich mal mit der Klinge versehentlich über das Ende des Schleifsteins hinausfahre, ist nur die Klinge verkratzt, aber ich schneide mich nicht.
Wenn man ein neues Messer schleift kann man die Klinge mit Klebeband abkleben. Dann kann sie beim Schleifen nicht verkratzen.

@ Palerado
Wiso traust Du dich nicht? Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Giesser oder Dick - billig bei AW. #h


----------



## moardin (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Also, ich kann auch die Martiini-Messer empfehlen
http://schneidwaren-solingen.de/shop/artikel/a6996.htm?uid=1146836189

oder aber das hier:
http://schneidwaren-solingen.de/shop/artikel/a2161.htm?uid=1146836189
is nicht ganz so teuer, aber dafür eines für den professionellen Bedarf und sehr empfehlenswert und auch sehr flexibel...

Im übrigen kann ich den Shop nur empfehlen. Man bekommt jegliche Art von Messern (Japanische Sushimesser, normale Küchenmesser, Filetiermesser, Utensilien zum Schärfen bzw scharf halten und vieles schönes mehr...)
www.schneidwaren-solingen.de


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*



Palerado schrieb:


> Wenn wir aus Fehmarn wieder da sind werde ich mal schauen ob ich nicht in der Nähe wen finde der mir das wieder scharf macht. Selber traue ich mich da nicht dran.



Kauf Dir einen Wetzstahl oder einen "Wetzstahl" aus Keramik. Damit bleibt das Messer, wenn es während des Gebrauchs mal ab und zu abgezogen wird. Dann musst Du nicht jedesmal jemanden suchen, der Dir das Messer wieder schärft. 

Oder leg Dir ein Lansky Schärfset zu, durch die Führungen wird der Schärfwinkel automatisch eingehalten und damit bekommst du Deine Messer auch richtig scharf. 

Schärfen mit Schleifstein und Arkansas Ölstein erfordert schon ein wenig Übung und man hat sehr schnell die Schneide ballig geschliffen, wenn man laufend in einem anderen Winkel schleift und dann wird ein neuer Grundschliff erforderlich.


----------



## Bondex (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Ja genau jedes Messer wird mals stumpf. Also regelmäßiges Schleifen bleibt Pflicht. Für alle die, welche keinen großen Aufwand betreiben wollen nehmen einfach einen Winbkelschleifer mit 100er Papierschleifscheibe. Damit wird der Grundschliff gemacht. Regelmäßiges Abziehen erledige ich in der Küche mit 8cm breitem 240er Gewebeschleifband. Ich straffe es zwischen Knie und dem Fußboden (einfach drauftreten) dann in gaaanz flachem Winkel (entgegengesetzt der späteren Schneidebewegung) abziehen. Jede Seite ca 10x
Ich habe so immer superscharfe Messer und kann sogar am Wasser nachschleifen wenn ich will.


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Ich schließe mich da gerne der Meinung an, dass die Messer von F.Dick oder Wenger (SWIBO) allererste Wahl sind.
Warum sieht man die professionellen Fischverarbeiter nie mit nem Martinii Messer arbeiten? Glaubt mir, am Preis liegt das nicht.

Bei YOU.TUBE habe ich nen Video gefunden, da filetiert einer Lachse. Der braucht so ca. 20 Sek. für den ganzen Fisch - Hammer.
Hab zwar den Link nicht mehr, aber mit der suche "Sockeye" müßtet Ihr den bei Google-my video finden.
Der hat nen ähnliches Messer, wie die von F.Dick oder so, nur hat das zusätzlich noch einen sg. Kullenschliff (soll das anhaften am Messer verhindern, ähnlich wie bei Käsemesern)

Was ich hier nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann, ist der Wunsch vieler nach super flexiblen Messern. Meines Erachtens nach ist das eher hinderlich. Filetier mal nen großen Fisch mit so nem Labberding - viel Vergnügen, vor allem, wenn man ein ansprechendes Ergebnis erzielen will - Fetzen habe ich nicht so gerne.
Und die "Eier-legende-Wollmilchsau" findet man wohl hier auch nicht, wo man perfekt mit filetieren und auch die Haut abziehen kann.

Ich nutze zum filetieren ein F.Dick ähnliches Messer, allerdings mit ner fast 30cm Klinge. Das funzt immer, perfekte Schnitte. Zum Hautabziehen habe ich ein Blockmesser (Fleischermesser) so geschliffen, dass die Klinge nicht mehr so hoch ist wie im Originalzustand. Auch 30 cm Klinge.
Bei den speziellen Fischfiletiermessern von F.Dick sind mir die Klingen zu kurz.


----------



## sunny (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Von welcher Fa. ist denn dein Filitiermesser und wo kann man es ggf. beziehen? Suche auch noch nen Messer mit ner längeren Klinge.


----------



## GoldRapper (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

die messer aus der Rapala Serie sind super!!


----------



## FisherMan66 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

@sunny

Hallo Olaf,

das hier nehme ich zum filetieren:
http://www.wenger-knife.ch/scripts/Modules/Products/listOne.aspx?idProducts=269&idn=152

Durch den langen Gebrauch ist meine Klinge nicht mehr so hoch.

Und so eines hier zum enthäuten:
http://www.wenger-knife.ch/scripts/Modules/Products/listOne.aspx?idProducts=266&idn=152

Frag einfach mal den Fleischer Deines Vertrauens, wo der seine Messer kauft. Der kann die dann bestimmt mitbestellen.
Ich bekomme meine aus dem "Fleischereinkauf Göttingen" oder von der Fa. "Cassel Fleischtechnik" ind Eschwege.

Das hier ist auch interessant:
http://www.wenger-knife.ch/scripts/Modules/Products/listOne.aspx?idProducts=275&idn=157

oder schaust Du einfach mal hier, da findest Du sie alle:
http://www.kochmesser.com


----------



## sunny (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Danke #6. Schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Schau mal auf den Griff:
Das sind die Swi.. die Messer die bei Profis benutzt werden.


----------



## moardin (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

bei www.schneidwaren-solingen.de findet man auch diese Messer...
Das Video ist unter folgendem Link zu erreichen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNo9H5gttOU


----------



## Willy Canis (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Hallo, kann mich nur anschließen, die Messer von Dick sind wirklich spitze und preiswert dazu. Einen Abziehstahl von F-Dick dazu und alles ist perfekt. Viel Spaß


----------



## Mogqai (30. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Was haltet ihr von diesem Messer:

http://www.hav-shop.de/product_info...=1417&osCsid=3246500bc7019b98f51e7655425f09e5

Ist es zum empfehlen?
Sollte mann es länger oder kürzer nehmen oder ist diese Länge für den Allroundeinsatz geeignet?

Gruß


----------



## Fantoma2K (30. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*



Mogqai schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem Messer:
> 
> http://www.hav-shop.de/product_info...=1417&osCsid=3246500bc7019b98f51e7655425f09e5
> 
> ...




ich hab das in der 23cm und in der 15cm variante

und ich kann mich nicht beklagen... das messer liegt gut in der hand.. hab sie mir damals in dänemark gekauft...


----------



## shorty 38 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Hallo Leute, in fast jeder großen Stadt Deutschlands gibt es einen Schlachthof oder eine Metro. Ich kaufe meine Messer in einem Großhandel für Gastronomie und Fleischereibedarf in Hannover ( Gewürzmühle ), welcher sich in der Nähe vom alten Schlachthof befindet. Die Straße heißt Röpkerstraße oder so ähnlich ( Google fragen ). Hier bekommt man alle Sorten (Dick, Swibo etc...) für kleines Geld. Ich bin Koch und benutze diese Messer seit meiner Lehrzeit (1986). Meine Lieblingsmesser (langes Kochmesser, Ausbeiner und Abziehstahl)sind von F.Dick und sind immer noch scharf. Gute Pflege und regelmäßiges Abziehen oder Schleifen ist hierbei wichtig. Zum Filetieren benutze ich von Swibo lange Schinkenmesser mit einer Klinge von cirka 30 cm, welche auch flexibel seien müssen. Diese Messer haben einen Plastikgriff und sind sehr leicht. Hierdurch wird auch stundenlanges Filet schneiden möglich. Finger weg von Zwilling, ist baugleich mit Dick und kostet das Doppelte. Ich hatte letztes Jahr ein Messer von Rappala in der Hand und war erstaunt über die Schärfe, aber leider auch erstaunt über den Preis. Hierfür bekommt man 3 gleichwertige Messer mit sicheren Griffen in den oben genannten Fachgeschäften. Für Anfänger verkaufen sie dort auch Schlachthandschuhe aus Stahlringen, welche aber leider beim Zerlegen auf dem Meer leicht rosten. Gruß Shorty


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Welches Filetiermesser ?*

Schnittschutzhandschuhe gibt es aber auch aus Kevlar-Geflechten, die Rosten dann nicht. Den Einsatz eines Handschuhs kann ich nur empfehlen. Bin zwar selbst sehr sicher im Umgang mit dem Messer, aber abrutschen kann man immer mal. 
Außerdem kann man mit dem Handschuh den Fang viel besser händeln. Nichts rutscht einem mehr durch die Hände.

Wie ich schon weiter oben gepostet hatte, greife ich auch auf die Messer für den professionellen Einsatz zurück. Wichtig ist mir auch eine gute Ergonomie des Griffes und die habe ich bislang ausschließlich bei den Gebrauchsmessern ala´Dick, Wenger (Swibo) oder ähnlichen gefunden. 
Die schön anzusehenden, angeblich für Angler abgestimmten Schmuckmesser ala Rapala oder Martinii, lege ich lieber in die Virtrine. Irgendetwas an den Messern stimmt immer nicht, entweder sind sie zu kurz, zu labberig (zu flexibel) oder die Griffe sind einfach nur Müll.

Meine Messer beziehe ich auch über den Gastronomie, bzw. Fleischereibedarf. Sie sind sehr schnitthaltig und lassen sich gut wieder nachschärfen. Wichtig ist ein guter Grundschliff. Die vielfach propagierten kleinen Schleifwinkel mag ich nicht so. Ich schleife die Messer idR mit 20 oder 25 Grad Schleifwinkel, je nach Messertyp. Wenn das sauber gemacht wird, ist die Standzeit der Klinge sehr hoch und höllisch scharf sind sie auch.
Der Grad lässt sich mit dem Wetzstahl lange wieder aufrichten (Schärfen kann man mit dem Stahl nämlich nicht) - Meistens reiche ich mit einmal Nachschleifen pro Jahr.

Klar, mit Schleifwinkeln unter 20 Grad, oder sogar unter 15 bis 10 Grad erreiche ich Rasiermesserschärfe, allerdings nur für kurze Zeit, die Schnittfläche wird wesentlich empfindlicher. 15 Grad oder weniger schleife ich nur mein Lachs-Aufschnittmesser und meine japanischen Kochmesser. Diese Meser sind aber nicht im harten Filitiereinsatz.


----------

